# Show pics of how all your gear is stored....



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

I would be interested to see pictures of everyones set up and how they have stored or organised all their detailing goodies.

I have to use a wee cupboard under the stairs for most of my stuff but I'm now running out of room there and looking for ideas for when I borrow space from another room somewhere in the house. haha

My pressure washer is in the kitchen just now and I've just got a 25 litre bottle of PM tfr that will need to find a home too.....I underestimated the size of the bottle. lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

This is how it looked before the weekend clear out 



And this is after, the work top is now clear of stuff apart from the small storage boxes under the cabinet and the pressure washer, buckets and cloth/towel drawers now sit under the 5ltr shelf, with my detailing bag and polishers sitting on the shelf above :thumb:


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow thats a good transformation there.....see how long it last though eh....never seems to takes long to get disorganised again. lol


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Currently stored as such. Going to try and smarten things up in the coming weeks.


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks good and pretty neat already there Mark.

Wish I had a garage.....hopefully will get a shed sometime this year or maybe next year.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

malcky said:


> Looks good and pretty neat already there Mark.
> 
> Wish I had a garage.....hopefully will get a shed sometime this year or maybe next year.


Ha cheers, but it doesn't look quite like this anymore mate. It needs a little re-organising. I'm going to await all of my new bits to arrive then sort it :thumb:

Yeah a shed or a garage is great. I'd struggle to store it all without one.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Without going all HSE on everyone, please be careful when storing solvents and the like near Electricity supplies.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

malcky said:


> Wow thats a good transformation there.....see how long it last though eh....never seems to takes long to get disorganised again. lol


I am aiming to keep it this way, how long that lasts i don't know but i theory i should use the stuff i have got so it should get tidier..... :lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> I am aiming to keep it this way, how long that lasts i don't know but i theory i should use the stuff i have got so it should get tidier..... :lol:


Yeah we believe you Pittsy us detailers never buy unwanted or needed gear :wall:

I like the separate sections idea I do similar with plastic boxes from b&q


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

This makes me envious as I live in a flat so everything has to be streamlined and stored basically in a 2 tier tool box


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

Bloody hell! I thought I had quite a bit of stuff but it seems I'm just a minnow in a big pond!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I dare not post up its in a bit of a mess


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

smw said:


> Bloody hell! I thought I had quite a bit of stuff but it seems I'm just a minnow in a big pond!


Forgot to add the waxes are stored in a fridge on the other side of the shed :lol:


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

Maxtor said:


> Without going all HSE on everyone, please be careful when storing solvents and the like near Electricity supplies.


Thats a fair point, the Tardis and Surfex in my pic is usually stored to the right of the shelves...only moved it for the purpose of the picture, however in the bottom box on the shelves there is several liquids that would cause bother if they sprung a leak and dripped down the cable holes in the floor.....who knows what kind of dodgy connections there might be down there.

Think will need to buy a normal box for storing them all so if any leaks, they stay within the box on the shelf....and not everywhere else.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Yeah we believe you Pittsy us detailers never buy unwanted or needed gear :wall:


Ermm yeah you are probably right, hadn't thought about that :lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I bet Royal Mail has specially sponsored van with your name on. Sponsored by Pittsy DW legend.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> I dare not post up its in a bit of a mess


Me too Mike few shelves in garage but then virtually a shed full separate not quite the dog food has a tiny corner


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Notice above the mention of sheds. I keep products in three places depending on value and type. House, garage, shed. In summer the shed gets very hot so only stuff that is unaffected by heat stays there. The garage keeps really cool. Just thought to mention it in case someone gets caught out and their prize wax is ruined.


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

shine247 said:


> Notice above the mention of sheds. I keep products in three places depending on value and type. House, garage, shed. In summer the shed gets very hot so only stuff that is unaffected by heat stays there. The garage keeps really cool. Just thought to mention it in case someone gets caught out and their prize wax is ruined.


Oh thats a good shout.....is it just waxes that would be affected by the heat of a shed in summer months?


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Keep'em warm


----------



## Chris van S. (Jun 7, 2014)

I like this topic. Nice to see other people's collections and storages.

This is my collection which I store in my mancave. Ikea closet and 2 heavy transport boxes to detail on location


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought 3 of the lift-lid Keter XL outside storage units in a Tesco sale a while back - they were under £70 each delivered 

I use one of them for storing all my car stuff. I also bought two plastic drawer units from B&Q and cut a piece of timber to go on top of them as a shelf for my detailing bottles and kit, with some plastic table protector cut to fit in case of drips or spills.

When i want to clean the car, I just have to unlock the side garden gate and flip the lid on the storage unit and everything is within a few steps of where the car is being worked on.

Has kept all my kit dry and frost-free this winter, so i am happy with this set-up.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Recently (last year) painted the floor and walls - the bulky stuff is on the right of the back wall:










The little drawer set in the middle has the new unused stuff:










And the shelves on a side wall have the things that'll fit in the boxes:

(Picture before it was painted)










The more expensive waxes, ceramic finishes etc are in an insulated box at the back too.

:thumb:


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

Thats a cracking set up up you have there Dal3d....certainly got a lot of duplicate items, stacks of pads, cloths, towels and wash mits.
Also like how you've labelled all the boxes too keeping the products in same category.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Dal3D said:


>


Nice set up you have there.

Which drawer do you reach for when Relatives bring their cars around, "_New Wash Mitts_" or "_New Posh Wash Mitts_ " ? LOL :lol: #shoppingtrolley #arkward


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Relatives get the "used" section exclusively!

It might be a little (or a lot depending where you start) OCD but at least everything has a place. Even more things amongst all that now - well it has been a few months...

That "new" rack is there to remind me that I don't need to buy any more bloody microfibres or wash mitts! :lol:

I've a brand new car arriving soon so there may need to be a new section just for that! "New New stuff - not for the old cars" or something..


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

GleemSpray said:


> I bought 3 of the lift-lid Keter XL outside storage units in a Tesco sale a while back - they were under £70 each delivered
> 
> I use one of them for storing all my car stuff. I also bought two plastic drawer units from B&Q and cut a piece of timber to go on top of them as a shelf for my detailing bottles and kit, with some plastic table protector cut to fit in case of drips or spills.
> 
> ...


Im going to have to go down this route too as I'm simply running out of space to keep everything indoors, plus its a pain going in and out the house like a yoyo to get something.

Im a bit worried that stuff would be a target for being nicked though....even though I know they can be locked up.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorted


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Sorted


Is that a kiddy car in a double garage or a normal car in a HUUUUUUUGE garage?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Both full size cars were out as added 4 LED strip lights to the two fluorescent ones the builders put there. Sunnies are now required lol


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Got this..










Aiming for this 










Doing big gallon order this month!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I like this thread.


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

So so very organised these are, puts my garage to shame, it has shamed me into making the trip to ikea I have been meaning to make today


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Bodarville said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


This is immense


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

That is a lot of gear in some pictures
Do you guys detail a lot of cars
Just the 2 cars for me so not so much gear, just the average size bottles, I guess snowfoam would be good to get in a larger size


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

Its frightening how much money some of you must have spent on your gear.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Fair play to you all, this is just a hobby. But I don't detail for a living. Struggle to get chance to spend time on my own car. I much prefer to have a couple of shelves of really good performing stuff, that works well for both me and my car, and how I like to work. I'd be stressing out about shelf lives if I had as much stuff as most people on here. Its different if your regularly looking after a few different cars mind


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Both full size cars were out as added 4 LED strip lights to the two fluorescent ones the builders put there. Sunnies are now required lol


Spider back home 










Better view of the kit.....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's some of my gear.










Cooks


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

What a great thread


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

All contained within this, joys of living in a flat


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

So this thread has shamed me into having a mini sort out went to ikea last night and bought some goodies, but didn't put them up as I forgot to charge my drill  got a few bits on order to so more to add to the collection, but I'm a fairly newbie

From this









To this 









I'm pretty happy for a couple of hours work with a cold.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Leooo said:


> Got this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you "borrowing" my pic?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have 2 cupboards on the opposite side of the kitchen that holds most of my detailing gear and I have a corner that I use for my fridge and buckets and more microfibre but we intend on moving next year so it'll eventually have its own garage


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A few years ago, now have all pads and cloths in sealed boxes. Oh and double the amount of gear.



Gonz.


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Brought some shelving and had a little reshuffle given me a lot more space


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Just enough here to maintain the focus, all the other bits I own are in the shed at my parents. Now I've got a little more shelf space I can smuggle more in


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Rain stopped play today so put the finishing touches to this lot


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Are you "borrowing" my pic?


Haha yeah, I want my layout like yours. I have storage envy.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Very tidy Mcpx :thumb:

I like it.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow awsome garage fella !


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

My budget collection:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

My stash !


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Jeez that floor is like a mirror! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

A&J said:


> Very tidy Mcpx :thumb:
> 
> I like it.


It was very rainy today lol. Can't guarantee it's going to stay that way. Need to finish painting the walls but I'm too lazy.


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Alfa male said:


> My stash !


Whats the details on the floor paint? Looks unreal

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I think he polished it lol
Very nocs set up I like it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Just read his thread, its a resin surface on top of the concrete at a cost of £600+ lol, ill stick to epoxy paint 🙈

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Heres mine in the new mancave....


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

mcglynn said:


> Just read his thread, its a resin surface on top of the concrete at a cost of £600+ lol, ill stick to epoxy paint
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Ha ha you beat me to it and yes according to the wife it was too expensive, and so was her Michael Kors handbags she bought but let's not go there

It looks better in flesh but you won't get that finish cheap sadly.


----------

